
Dinner for One - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinner_for_One
======
shervinafshar
Since I was introduced to it few years ago, I've been watching it every year
on New Year's Eve, with friends or alone. "Same as every year...".

To me it is a light-hearted, almost dionysian, meditation on memory,
friendship, isolation, loss, and time.

Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397)

Edit: link to previous thread.

